# Low Dose Tren = the way to go?



## Dr_Strong (Dec 4, 2021)

Always reading about guys blasting 500+ mg of Tren a week and they wonder why they are a headcase that hasn't slept for a week and wants to murder their family.

Bbeen experimenting and low dose tren seems to work better for me. Got on some Tren Ace at only 100mg/week. Getting all the benefits of a steady recomp but with ZERO side effects.

Come to the conclusion that most people are probably using wayyyy too much Tren, when it really isn't necessary

Anyone else favour using the "lowest effective dose" rather than blasting off to the sky?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Sust a nation will be along shortly to tell you that Ronnie Coleman built his physique on 125mg test and 76mg tren


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Just to note that even low doses of tren can wreck your lipids. My HDL was almost zero on 150mg tren E, and that was with cardio every time I trained and fish oils every night.


----------



## Dr_Strong (Dec 4, 2021)

drwae said:


> Just to note that even low doses of tren can wreck your lipids. My HDL was almost zero on 150mg tren E, and that was with cardio every time I trained and fish oils every night.


Yeah, the lipids thing goes without saying. I guess I'm just referring to minimising noticeable side effects... you know, the nasty stuff like not sleeping, silly outbursts, unstable mood, being a sex pest etc.

I actually feel pretty good on 100mg a week. Cutting for another 8-10 weeks, then I will drop the tren, but I think finding a sensible, effective dose is better than shooting up silly amounts and risking all sorts of side effects. I'm sure the hardcore crowd will disagree.....


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

I've also been toying with this idea mate and i'm tempted to give it a go next cycle, i spend a fortune on primo every cycle, and to think i could possibly get similar results on minimal tren is without doubt favorable, i've ran tren ace at 400mg a week in the past and the only negative side i got was insomnia, i just felt awesome through the day, so had to get the valium out for bedtime, which isn't ideal! I don't think tren ace effects lipids quite as much as e does either and with better results imo so keep me posted bud, i may just run 400 primo 100 ten ace and 600 test next cycle but we'll see.


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

Tren is definitely a less is more type of drug for me. You can definitely make great progress on doses which a lot of people would consider low/ineffective. The highest I ever went was on my first run at around 400 a week and suffered all the sides.

Nowadays start off around 200 and might go up to 300 for the last 4 weeks of 12. Just need to find your sweet spot on as low a dose as possible. Have been trt'ing and just started my first cycle in 3 years of TTM E with the tren at 200 per week. After 12 weeks, I'll switch to test and winstrol at 50mg per day for 8 weeks. Allows for a good transition and strength retention whilst the tren decreases in my system.

It really is quite a transformational drug tren, but definitely should be treated with caution and respect.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

knuckleheed2 said:


> Tren is definitely a less is more type of drug for me. You can definitely make great progress on doses which a lot of people would consider low/ineffective. The highest I ever went was on my first run at around 400 a week and suffered all the sides.


In my (somewhat limited) experience and the experience of many others online there's a tipping point with tren where more actually begins to set you backwards - puts too much stress on the body to allow any real progress. I got up to 100mg ed tren a and actually stopped accruing muscle or burning fat because everything was just so toxic. Plus the lethargy was unreal 😂


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

700mg tren A heafty enough dose that! I find tren a much more noticeable in terms of efficiency and sides compared to E


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

I've got to disagree @Tricky. I'd say the effects of a good E would be alot more noticeable than tren


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

PaulNe said:


> I've got to disagree @Tricky. I'd say the effects of a good E would be alot more noticeable than tren


Yea fair enough. How bodies all react different to different compounds and different doses. I run winny oral 100mg for 12 weeks and run 30-50 mile a week at 100kg with no issues with joints. I find similar dose tRen A to E worse for insomnia and reflux


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I think 200-300 of ace or 250-350 of enth is more than enough tren for the vast majority's goals and requirements.

If you can't look freaky conditioned on 300-500mg test and 300mg tren you're either too fat and or have **** all actual muscle tissue.

Same for strength, if you're at the tail end of a strength cycle and peaking for a meet or big 1rm attempts with a substantial dose of test, 100mg of tren ace eod is more than enough to crank your numbers through the roof.

As far as hypertrophy specific goals / 'mass gaining', there is much better drugs to choose than tren

Or rather drugs that'll offer a similar return in lean tissue gain (once water is shed) with far less negative psychological and physiological effects.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Tren is liver toxic at any dose. It shits on your lipids. Estrogen or not, is likely messing with your brain as well.

There's very few questions where tren is the answer, especially when primo exists, especially as an add on to a cruise. I really don't understand the obsession with having to use it if you don't need to.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

godsgifttoearth said:


> Tren is liver toxic at any dose. It shits on your lipids. Estrogen or not, is likely messing with your brain as well.
> 
> There's very few questions where tren is the answer, especially when primo exists, especially as an add on to a cruise. I really don't understand the obsession with having to use it if you don't need to.


I'd agree - but I'd also say it's horses for courses. I tried it cause I wanted to know what it was about. I didn't have a bad experience really, but I probably won't use it again as i prefer other meds in terms of performance enhancement. Everyone knocks EQ but for me it works, it works well and It suits my style of training. Others though find EQ a waste of barrel space and get huge benifits from tren.


----------



## Trenna (10 mo ago)

Guy’s I train with look the bollox on 300mg test e per week. And they compete.


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

My thoughts. 
I've always found 300mg Tren to be more than enough.
I'm not a fan of the trend of high Tren low Test. 
I believe Ace/Prop is better for cutting than Enan (even though I hear this has been debunked as bro-science)
I've never had the sides I hear about so often on this forum.


----------



## dannyt (Jan 26, 2011)

godsgifttoearth said:


> Tren is liver toxic at any dose. It shits on your lipids. Estrogen or not, is likely messing with your brain as well.
> 
> There's very few questions where tren is the answer, especially when primo exists, especially as an add on to a cruise. I really don't understand the obsession with having to use it if you don't need to.


Primo being twice the price of Tren for less results might explain that


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

Spieren said:


> My thoughts.
> I've always found 300mg Tren to be more than enough.
> I'm not a fan of the trend of high Tren low Test.
> I believe Ace/Prop is better for cutting than Enan (even though I hear this has been debunked as bro-science)
> I've never had the sides I hear about so often on this forum.


why do you believe ace/prop is better for cutting?


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

Popeye66 said:


> why do you believe ace/prop is better for cutting?


Just personal results bud. Shouldn't make any difference, I know. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Popeye66 said:


> why do you believe ace/prop is better for cutting?


A lot feel water retention less, results better in terms of gain per mg on A/P over E/E. el chapo has touched on this over in his thread when recommending test for cutting. Interested to hear your views as I know many believe the ester irrelevant


----------



## dannyt (Jan 26, 2011)

there's a y.t'er called Mike Van Dusen who's running an interesting series of videos on running Test & Tren at TRT doses . I'll try and post the video here but it might not work :


----------



## Trenna (10 mo ago)

dannyt said:


> there's a y.t'er called Mike Van Dusen who's running an interesting series of videos on running Test & Tren at TRT doses . I'll try and post the video here but it might not work :


Good watch.


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Dr_Strong said:


> Always reading about guys blasting 500+ mg of Tren a week and they wonder why they are a headcase that hasn't slept for a week and wants to murder their family.
> 
> Bbeen experimenting and low dose tren seems to work better for me. Got on some Tren Ace at only 100mg/week. Getting all the benefits of a steady recomp but with ZERO side effects.
> 
> ...


Pmsl when you said headcases that hasn't slept for weeks and want to kill their family ..funny mate..i find 300mg tren enthate a week is nice for 6 weeks split doses of 150mg twice a week ..if you like 100mg of ace do you split the dose 50mg twice a week


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

Tricky said:


> A lot feel water retention less, results better in terms of gain per mg on A/P over E/E. el chapo has touched on this over in his thread when recommending test for cutting. Interested to hear your views as I know many believe the ester irrelevant


I’ve not really got any views pal hence why I asked plus someone on another thread said they were changing to Test cyp due to what you’ve just said- water retention. 
I thought that guy was Spieron which is why I quoted him.
I’ve just bought 6 bottles of test cyp so I’ll see how I get on.


----------



## Dr_Strong (Dec 4, 2021)

Dave the gym rave said:


> Pmsl when you said headcases that hasn't slept for weeks and want to kill their family ..funny mate..i find 300mg tren enthate a week is nice for 6 weeks split doses of 150mg twice a week ..if you like 100mg of ace do you split the dose 50mg twice a week


Yes mate, I'm splitting the dose. So that's 100mg tren *total per week*. Not 100mg per shot.

I honestly find it a nice amount.


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Dr_Strong said:


> Yes mate, I'm splitting the dose. So that's 100mg tren *total per week*. Not 100mg per shot.
> 
> I honestly find it a nice amount.


our body's can only tolerate so much and I'm guessing can only absorbe so much gear so it's a safe bet mate...I'm gonna be a copy cat and get a bottle of TREN ace and try 100mg a week ..how long have you been running this 100mg mate


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Tricky said:


> 700mg tren A heafty enough dose that! I find tren a much more noticeable in terms of efficiency and sides compared to E


I find the same. I’m running E at the mo and not overly impressed. I swapped from using tri tren at a lower dose and found that more effective with more sides.
450 a week of tren ace and I’m on the verge of committing genocide. 600mg of tren E and I’m an absolute joy to be around 👀


----------



## mosfetboy (12 mo ago)

Dr_Strong said:


> Always reading about guys blasting 500+ mg of Tren a week and they wonder why they are a headcase that hasn't slept for a week and wants to murder their family.
> 
> Bbeen experimenting and low dose tren seems to work better for me. Got on some Tren Ace at only 100mg/week. Getting all the benefits of a steady recomp but with ZERO side effects.
> 
> ...


Imho the secret Is to stack:
Test Tren HGH Insulin Metformin, nothing can beat this on building muscle...

500-750 Test 200-300 TrenE (for off-season it's the same i prefer E since less oil)+ 2-4iu HGH postwo + Humalog postwo dose depending on how many carbs you have here + 500mg Metformin before bed + 100 T4 + 80mg Telmisartan 

If you don't compete at 220-230 lbs lean this stack will be enough to built a respectable body.

You will have all the sinergy to build a boatload of muscle if you eat enough.

In the end it's food that matters more.

I Guess that if you decide to go the tren ruote your workouts will be almost all time 100% all out.... Then it won't be hard to sleep at night.


----------



## Trenna (10 mo ago)

Dr_Strong said:


> Yes mate, I'm splitting the dose. So that's 100mg tren *total per week*. Not 100mg per shot.
> 
> I honestly find it a nice amount.


I use 75mg Mon, Wed, Fri of Tren ace. No sides at all. I actually feel really good with the low dose test with it. Sleep is fine.


----------



## comp07974 (Dec 12, 2012)

Trenna said:


> I use 75mg Mon, Wed, Fri of Tren ace. No sides at all. I actually feel really good with the low dose test with it. Sleep is fine.


Im not far off this currently with roughly 450mg of prop. Brilliant cycle so far and minimal sides.


----------



## Trenna (10 mo ago)

comp07974 said:


> Im not far off this currently with roughly 450mg of prop. Brilliant cycle so far and minimal sides.


I’m enjoying it. And like you no sides at all at the two week mark. I hear a lot of people get sweats, acid reflux or insomnia but so far so good.


----------



## comp07974 (Dec 12, 2012)

Trenna said:


> I’m enjoying it. And like you no sides at all at the two week mark. I hear a lot of people get sweats, acid reflux or insomnia but so far so good.


I had acid reflux but that has subsided, I am waking up at 4am ish but finding it ok to go back to sleep and I am sweaty during my sleep but nothing majorly alarming at this dose really. And I am notcing physique changes regularly.


----------



## Trenna (10 mo ago)

comp07974 said:


> I had acid reflux but that has subsided, I am waking up at 4am ish but finding it ok to go back to sleep and I am sweaty during my sleep but nothing majorly alarming at this dose really. And I am notcing physique changes regularly.


If you feel like it’s working for you then get at it. When the sides become difficult to deal with drop the Tren ace for NPP maybe.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

js77 said:


> I find the same. I’m running E at the mo and not overly impressed. I swapped from using tri tren at a lower dose and found that more effective with more sides.
> 450 a week of tren ace and I’m on the verge of committing genocide. 600mg of tren E and I’m an absolute joy to be around 👀


so Alex Kikkel has pushed this a few times, suggesting that the pharmocokinetics of the ester change what it does in terms of the neurology and psychoactive feedback. there seems to be a reasonable difference between all the 19nors in terms of the esters. NPP is usually a bit different to Deca. MENT ace is ****ing wildly different to MENT dec/enan. think Test suspension and Tren suspension and how wildly different those are to even the ace esters of them.

i generally prefer to run the long esters of every 19nor in terms of driving pure muscle development. If i want to tweak the **** out of my neurolgical potential, short esters are the go to.

definitely something in it, too many anecdotes of long vs short being a thing. i've experienced it too, even on a mg for mg equated dose and i still didn't particularly want to believe it until people started deep diving into parts if biology that i have little interest in.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

godsgifttoearth said:


> so Alex Kikkel has pushed this a few times, suggesting that the pharmocokinetics of the ester change what it does in terms of the neurology and psychoactive feedback. there seems to be a reasonable difference between all the 19nors in terms of the esters. NPP is usually a bit different to Deca. MENT ace is ****ing wildly different to MENT dec/enan. think Test suspension and Tren suspension and how wildly different those are to even the ace esters of them.
> 
> i generally prefer to run the long esters of every 19nor in terms of driving pure muscle development. If i want to tweak the **** out of my neurolgical potential, short esters are the go to.
> 
> definitely something in it, too many anecdotes of long vs short being a thing. i've experienced it too, even on a mg for mg equated dose and i still didn't particularly want to believe it until people started deep diving into parts if biology that i have little interest in.


Slightly off topic; but what is your experience with MENT ace? It's a compound im interested in but wondering what it's like?


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Uptonogood said:


> Slightly off topic; but what is your experience with MENT ace? It's a compound im interested in but wondering what it's like?


IMO, people are using it the wrong way. they are trying to push big doses to try and max out muscle gain, but they're also running a shit load of other gear and wondering why it all goes wrong. if you look at MENT as a substance that is best used to add weight (mass not pure muscle), like Dbol. It will make you a big human, water everywhere water can go. Cos its such a strong anabolic (unlike dbol), you only need to be using it around 20mg/day as a background anabolic driver to be getting the most muscle out of a cycle with a few low to moderately dosed other compounds. you want to get the rest of your cycle from other complimentary sources, like DHTs to counteract the estrogen mess it brings.

if you don't need to be the absolute biggest person you can be, then nandrolone has far less water retention. MENT is best compared to nandrolone, only a highly tuned version. in terms of how strong it is, MENT is about 1.5-2x as strong as Tren or Nand. the 20mg/day dose (!40/week) is about equivalent to 300/week of NPP or Tren for muscle tissue.

in terms of sides, MENT makes estrogen control pretty hard, gyno comes on fast if you take the piss with your test dose. Mentally, you get mania from MENT, similar to Tren but there isn't as much aggression. I don't find insomnia to be an issue, there's nothing like acid reflux like you get from Tren. Night sweats are a thing but nowhere near as bad as Tren. Appetite is usually up on MENT. BP is really hard to control on higher doses, 20mg/day seems to be pretty manageable for most. Hypersexualty from MENT tends to fade over time, assuming its cos of the same dopamine/serotonin issues that all 19nors give, its just not as bad as nandrolone cos of how androgenic tren and MENT are which seems to bring the extra energy but irritability as cycles go on.

in terms of dosages that i've suggested to friends and acquaintances when using MENT.

2mg/kg/bw Test/week
6mg/kg/bw DHT/week. I quite like a 50:50 split of primo and masteron.
0.5mg/kg/bw MENT ace/week rising to 1mg/kg/bw as you assess tolerability.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

godsgifttoearth said:


> so Alex Kikkel has pushed this a few times, suggesting that the pharmocokinetics of the ester change what it does in terms of the neurology and psychoactive feedback. there seems to be a reasonable difference between all the 19nors in terms of the esters. NPP is usually a bit different to Deca. MENT ace is ****ing wildly different to MENT dec/enan. think Test suspension and Tren suspension and how wildly different those are to even the ace esters of them.
> 
> i generally prefer to run the long esters of every 19nor in terms of driving pure muscle development. If i want to tweak the **** out of my neurolgical potential, short esters are the go to.
> 
> definitely something in it, too many anecdotes of long vs short being a thing. i've experienced it too, even on a mg for mg equated dose and i still didn't particularly want to believe it until people started deep diving into parts if biology that i have little interest in.


As per the ace/e with tren, I find the pp to be far more effect than d with nandrolone. 
All purely anecdotal On my part.
I know plenty who find tren e superior to ace mg/mg though .


----------



## Trenna (10 mo ago)

js77 said:


> As per the ace/e with tren, I find the pp to be far more effect than d with nandrolone.
> All purely anecdotal On my part.
> I know plenty who find tren e superior to ace mg/mg though .


I’m discovering things like this too. 200mg of NPP gives me far more mental side effects than 200mg of Tren ace. I was expecting to not be able to run Tren.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

godsgifttoearth said:


> IMO, people are using it the wrong way. they are trying to push big doses to try and max out muscle gain, but they're also running a shit load of other gear and wondering why it all goes wrong. if you look at MENT as a substance that is best used to add weight (mass not pure muscle), like Dbol. It will make you a big human, water everywhere water can go. Cos its such a strong anabolic (unlike dbol), you only need to be using it around 20mg/day as a background anabolic driver to be getting the most muscle out of a cycle with a few low to moderately dosed other compounds. you want to get the rest of your cycle from other complimentary sources, like DHTs to counteract the estrogen mess it brings.
> 
> if you don't need to be the absolute biggest person you can be, then nandrolone has far less water retention. MENT is best compared to nandrolone, only a highly tuned version. in terms of how strong it is, MENT is about 1.5-2x as strong as Tren or Nand. the 20mg/day dose (!40/week) is about equivalent to 300/week of NPP or Tren for muscle tissue.
> 
> ...


That's probably one of the most informative posts I've read on here in ages. Thank you for taking the time!


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

mosfetboy said:


> Imho the secret Is to stack:
> Test Tren HGH Insulin Metformin, nothing can beat this on building muscle...
> 
> 500-750 Test 200-300 TrenE (for off-season it's the same i prefer E since less oil)+ 2-4iu HGH postwo + Humalog postwo dose depending on how many carbs you have here + 500mg Metformin before bed + 100 T4 + 80mg Telmisartan
> ...


Mate does metformin work like insulin


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Uptonogood said:


> That's probably one of the most informative posts I've read on here in ages. Thank you for taking the time!


I have to agree. He’s usually really boring.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

mosfetboy said:


> Imho the secret Is to stack:
> Test Tren HGH Insulin Metformin, nothing can beat this on building muscle...
> 
> 500-750 Test 200-300 TrenE (for off-season it's the same i prefer E since less oil)+ 2-4iu HGH postwo + Humalog postwo dose depending on how many carbs you have here + 500mg Metformin before bed + 100 T4 + 80mg Telmisartan
> ...


Gh for building muscle? It doesn’t come close to ANY anabolic. You’re talking utter bollox mate.


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Dr_Strong said:


> Always reading about guys blasting 500+ mg of Tren a week and they wonder why they are a headcase that hasn't slept for a week and wants to murder their family.
> 
> Bbeen experimenting and low dose tren seems to work better for me. Got on some Tren Ace at only 100mg/week. Getting all the benefits of a steady recomp but with ZERO side effects.
> 
> ...


How you getting on with this dose of tren mate?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Dr_Strong said:


> Always reading about guys blasting 500+ mg of Tren a week and they wonder why they are a headcase that hasn't slept for a week and wants to murder their family.
> 
> Bbeen experimenting and low dose tren seems to work better for me. Got on some Tren Ace at only 100mg/week. Getting all the benefits of a steady recomp but with ZERO side effects.
> 
> ...


Yip.

Wanted to say "no shit"

Everyone uses too much of everything.

I won't read the "yeah but if your X size or have X amount of training" that no doubt are in the other posts.

Low and slow bro.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

mosfetboy said:


> Imho the secret Is to stack:
> Test Tren HGH Insulin Metformin, nothing can beat this on building muscle...
> 
> 500-750 Test 200-300 TrenE (for off-season it's the same i prefer E since less oil)+ 2-4iu HGH postwo + Humalog postwo dose depending on how many carbs you have here + 500mg Metformin before bed + 100 T4 + 80mg Telmisartan
> ...


So it's only for those lower than 230lbs leannin stage, as in that's not enough for those over?

Ffs mate, one post and you look like a junkie. People at 200lbs don't need anywhere near that much.

Mental.

Enjoy your early death.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Dr_Strong said:


> Always reading about guys blasting 500+ mg of Tren a week and they wonder why they are a headcase that hasn't slept for a week and wants to murder their family.
> 
> Bbeen experimenting and low dose tren seems to work better for me. Got on some Tren Ace at only 100mg/week. Getting all the benefits of a steady recomp but with ZERO side effects.
> 
> ...


I think quite a few have experimented low dosages of tren. Something else to consider is controlling e2 which helps a lot with tren side effects. Stacking with masteron helps with the moods also. If you listen to all the old school bodybuilders I.e jay cutler they used 75 mg parabsbolin 2 x a week and that was enough apparently. However I do take that with a pinch of salt as their cycle dosages are also questionable but it is something to bare in mind. Anyways I found 150 mg tren e was enough for me but after week 6 I did start to get some mental sides. I do remember a member on here using 75 mg only which still caused him to have insomnia.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I’ve used 100-200mg/week in the past and got a decent boost from it with little sides/stress. A lot of people seem to think you need to run it at 400mg minimum but even a quarter of that can be quite effective if you’re doing all the basics properly.


----------



## Dr_Strong (Dec 4, 2021)

Definitely. Glad to see that most of you agree with me on the "less is more" approach to Tren.

I've been on low dose Tren for over 6 weeks now and I will be tapering off soon. To be honest, I've had great results and zero noticeable sides. So for me, keeping tren between 100 - 150mg a week is perfect.

I see people using too much.


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Dr_Strong said:


> Always reading about guys blasting 500+ mg of Tren a week and they wonder why they are a headcase that hasn't slept for a week and wants to murder their family.
> 
> Bbeen experimenting and low dose tren seems to work better for me. Got on some Tren Ace at only 100mg/week. Getting all the benefits of a steady recomp but with ZERO side effects.
> 
> ...


Mate how often do you jab your tren and how many mg at a time ? My tren a came yesterday..I done 0.75mg with 200mg of test cyp..gonna do same Mondays and Thursdays..I normally do my test cyp on Thursday but I knew my tren was coming Friday so I held on extra day to jab tren and test together..soz for babbling on I was just curious to know if you do your tren every other day or twice a week Cheers mate


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Dave the gym rave said:


> Mate how often do you jab your tren and how many mg at a time ? My tren a came yesterday..I done 0.75mg with 200mg of test cyp..gonna do same Mondays and Thursdays..I normally do my test cyp on Thursday but I knew my tren was coming Friday so I held on extra day to jab tren and test together..soz for babbling on I was just curious to know if you do your tren every other day or twice a week Cheers mate


Mon wed Fri will be suffice. EOD better but twice a week isn’t enough for tren A


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Tricky said:


> Mon wed Fri will be suffice. EOD better but twice a week isn’t enough for tren A


Damn...back to being a dart board again


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Tricky said:


> Mon wed Fri will be suffice. EOD better but twice a week isn’t enough for tren A


Is there anyway around not jabbing Mon-wed-thursday and Fri? I do my test Monday and and Thursday..I was reading online if you add the tren a to your test you can get away with jabbing twice a week ...I don't know how true that is ??any ideas would be appreitiated


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Dave the gym rave said:


> Is there anyway around not jabbing Mon-wed-thursday and Fri? I do my test Monday and and Thursday..I was reading online if you add the tren a to your test you can get away with jabbing twice a week ...I don't know how true that is ??any ideas would be appreitiated


Yes jab Monday wed and Fri then you don’t need to do thruday and do your test the mon and Fri


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Tricky said:


> Yes jab Monday wed and Fri then you don’t need to do thruday and do your test the mon and Fri


That's not a bad shout ...I thought about splitting the 400mg of test into 3..or would it be better the way you said mate


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Dave the gym rave said:


> That's not a bad shout ...I thought about splitting the 400mg of test into 3..or would it be better the way you said mate


At the minute I’m on 300mg sust which is 300mg per ml and 450mg tren a which is 150mg per ml.
So Monday and Fri I take 0.5ml sust and 1ml tren a then on the wed just the 1ml of tren a so works out 300mg and 450mg sust/tren 

So you can just take 0.5ml test mon and Fri and then your tren a mon/wed/Fri


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Obviously mix them in the same barrel and use an orange pin to reduce scar tissue


----------

